# Evento de Calor Excecional na Madeira - Estudo IPMA



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2016 às 18:20)

*EPISÓDIO DE TEMPO EXCECIONALMENTE QUENTE NO FUNCHAL (8 A 10 DE AGOSTO)
2016-08-10 (IPMA)*



> A ação conjunta de um anticiclone localizado a noroeste da Península Ibérica e de uma depressão centrada em Marrocos influenciaram o estado do tempo no arquipélago da Madeira. Em particular, na região do Funchal os efeitos orográficos reforçaram as condições meteorológicas, nomeadamente os valores elevados da temperatura do ar, valores baixos da humidade e o aumento da intensidade do vento.
> 
> Entre o dia 8 às 06 h e o dia 10 às 06 h, o Funchal foi afetado por tempo excecionalmente quente. Análise preliminar dos dados registados indica que *não tem comparação com o passado*, em particular no que diz respeito às temperaturas mínimas registadas, desde 1949 (data em que tiveram início as observações, no Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal).
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ia/noticias/textos/funchal-8-10-ago-2016.html


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2016 às 02:12)

*ANÁLISE PRELIMINAR DO PERÍODO 5 A 10 AGOSTO 2016 NA MADEIRA*
*2016-08-23 (IPMA)

*


> Na sequência da notícia “Episódio de tempo excecionalmente quente no Funchal (8 a 10 de agosto)” do dia 10 de agosto de 2016, o IPMA tem vindo a aprofundar a análise da situação meteorológica que levou à ocorrência de valores extremos de temperatura e humidade relativa nas vertentes sul da ilha da Madeira.
> 
> A ação conjunta de um anticiclone localizado a noroeste da Península Ibérica e de uma depressão centrada em Marrocos influenciaram o estado do tempo no arquipélago da Madeira no período compreendido entre 5 e 10 de agosto de 2016. Neste evento ocorreu uma advecção de ar quente e seco em todo o arquipélago (figuras 1 e 2), tendo-se atingido, aos 1500 m de altitude, valores de temperatura do ar da ordem de 25-26 ºC e de humidade relativa do ar na gama de 10-20 %.
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ia/noticias/textos/madeira-5-10-ago-2016.html

Figura 1 – Análise do modelo do ECMWF de geopotencial, temperatura e vento aos 850 hPa, válida às 00 UTC de dia 5 de agosto de 2016

Figura 2 – Análise do modelo do ECMWF de geopotencial, temperatura e vento aos 850 hPa, válida às 00 UTC de dia 9 de agosto de 2016.

Figura 3 – Temperatura do ar a 2 metros nas estações do Pico Alto, Santa Catarina/Aeroporto, Funchal/Observatório e Funchal/Lido, nos dias 4 a 10 de agosto 2016.

Figura 4 – Humidade relativa do ar a 2 metros nas estações do Pico Alto, Santa Catarina/Aeroporto, Funchal/Observatório e Funchal/Lido, nos dias 4 a 10 de agosto 2016.


----------

